# Laminate Floating kitchen floor/cabinet install



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

You want to be 34 1/2" off your finished floor height so you wont have any problems fitting dishwasher, wine cooler or other under counter appliances. Set you cabs on blocks to bring them up to you hardwood height.


----------



## kearnsj (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks. Should I install the floating floor under the appliances so that visually I see the finished floor and not the subfloor, especially for the refridge., which will jut put from the 24" side panels? Or should it be a combination of the floating floor and additional subfloor to make the height the same?


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

kearnsj said:


> Thanks. Should I install the floating floor under the appliances so that visually I see the finished floor and not the subfloor, especially for the refridge., which will jut put from the 24" side panels? Or should it be a combination of the floating floor and additional subfloor to make the height the same?


Its your call, either will work.


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

The only appliance that I didn't sit on top of my laminate flooring was the dishwasher. It has a panel that comes down to the flooring so you can't see the substrate. I did, however, caulk heavily at the edge of the flooring with a high quality silicone caulk.

Caulk should be used around the perimeter of the flooring, also. Most manufacturers recommend 1/4" - 1/2" between the flooring and the walls or cabinets.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Good suggestion: all perimeter areas should be siliconed in a kitchen application. 
In fact, most manufacture's stipulate it as part of their warranty requirements (in bathroom and kitchen laminate installations)


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Good suggestion: all perimeter areas should be siliconed in a kitchen application.
> In fact, most manufacture's stipulate it as part of their warranty requirements (in bathroom and kitchen laminate installations)


This is correct. I just got through installing laminate flooring in a small bathroom. The manufacturer recommends 1/4" gap between the flooring and the wall and cabinets for under 1000 sq. ft. and 1/2" for over 1000 sq. ft. I used 1/4" since I only had 32 sq. ft. A whopper. Huh?:laughing: As I stated, I also used a different brand of laminate in the kitchen and the instructions were the same.

I used GE, Bath & Kitchen Silicon ll (Clear) in the gaps. It becomes solid, but it is still flexible.


----------

